# Why does local Chevrolet dealer want to buy my 14 Chevy Cruze Diesel?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

every dealer in north america does this

dealers love idiots that buy cars based on monthly payments


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

a good salesman will lurk the service the dept for fresh ups

a better salesman will give service advisors/mechanics $100 cash for heads up on a customer thats got a $2000+ bill coming on their car, so the salesman can hook into them

even better salesman will buy fans and heaters for the service advisor/mechanics so their workspace is better


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

boraz said:


> every dealer in north america does this
> 
> dealers love idiots that buy cars based on monthly payments


I had a Salesman buy me a can of Coke once and I always remembered him.Then one day I'm reading the Paper and read he went out on a Test Drive and was murdered


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I had a Salesman buy me a can of Coke once and I always remembered him.Then one day I'm reading the Paper and read he went out on a Test Drive and was murdered


car salesmen deserve it imho


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> car salesmen deserve it imho


Really depends.

I know plenty of honest, good ones. But there are also tons of super-shady ones, too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Car salesmen make their living off sales. Many of them will do just about anything, including lying to potential customers to make a sale. Their bottom line is the sale, and what he would have tried to put you into would be a far more expensive SUV with a lease to keep your payments about the same. The best defense you have is to say no and also to keep your vehicles long enough so that when they say "I can keep your payments about the same" you can respond "you mean zero."


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Also remember when talking with a salesperson, “No” doesn’t mean No...it means ask the question another way. 

Only after three “No” responses will the message begin to sink in, but even that’s no guarantee.

As for the buyback my car option, I get stuff in the mail from local dealers all the time offering to buy my 06 Ram and 14 Cruze diesel, it’s a method to generate sales leads.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I used to get the ones in the mail for my Cobalt.

You _need_ my Cobalt? Come on now, let's be honest here...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Really depends.
> 
> I know plenty of honest, good ones. But there are also tons of super-shady ones, too.


the system is set up to be adversarial, doesnt make em bad ppl

but, they aint doin anything for the customer


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Old Joke:
What's the difference between a Computer Salesman, and a Used Car Salesman?

A Used Car Salesman knows when they are lying.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

boraz said:


> car salesmen deserve it imho


What type of work do you do?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What type of work do you do?


off road tanker driver


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Like this one?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Like this one?


pretty close lol


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I get calls and mail all the time wanting to buy my 12. 

Haven't owned it for 5 years now. 

I also get warranty


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

When I bought my CTD, my previous car was taken off the road while I was waiting to sell it. I received a letter from a dealer asking me to sell them the car. It called them and told them it's for sale! She told me to bring it in and I said oh no, you need to come it and give me a price since it's not registered anymore. Of course, she said they don't do that. Point is, they don't _really_ want your car. They just want you to buy a car.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> I get calls and mail all the time wanting to buy my 12.
> 
> Haven't owned it for 5 years now.
> 
> I also get warranty



I get them for my 13 even after it was traded in on a 15 which was traded in on a 17.

Oh crap 19 is almost over.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

I bought my 2014 Diesel and it has 95K on it and the water pump started to leak. My warranty ran out few months ago and said 1,700 dollars to get it replaced but same time replace the timing belt, pulley, tension, oil pan gasket and the dipstick o-ring. I called GM customer service and told me to talk to the service manager to put request with GM assistance and they approved so the price went down to 580 dollars. These are just parts. Labor is waived. So your car is at about 95K so have the dealer replace water pump, timing belt, pulley and tension at no cost to you. They should be!!! Right now I am waiting for the parts to arrive due to GM strike. It should be good for another 100K to 150K. Loved my 2.0 Diesel!! I am hoping to have it going to 300K or more..........


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If you only have 95,000 miles on it the timing belt, water pump, oil pan gasket etc are all covered under powertrain warranty (100k miles). Your bill should be 0 dollars.


----------

